# Isle of Wight Randonnee this Sunday



## Dave Davenport (28 Apr 2016)

Me, Mrs D and a few of the Sotonia crew will be on the 8am Southampton to Cowes ferry, anyone else going?


----------



## Dave Davenport (29 Apr 2016)

No one???


----------



## siadwell (29 Apr 2016)

Yes, me and a friend. 9am ferry from Portsmouth to Fishbourne for us.
Looking forward to it but completely unsure what to wear on the bottom half given the weather forecast - winter tights, thinner tights or shorts and legwarmers? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Dave Davenport (1 May 2016)

Well what a lovely day for a ride around the Isle of Wight, busiest I've ever seen the randonnee in 15 years of doing it.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 May 2016)

I missed it, second year as well!

I have a dodgy knee (new injury) and hip (old injury) that is limiting my distance


----------



## Arfcollins (1 May 2016)

Was my first, great day, tough but most enjoyable. My compliments to the Wayfarer club for the excellent organisation of the ride, and picking a sunny day for it.

Now I have to buy a new bike computer as mine went a bit mad, giving me a top speed of 48mph (on the flat!) and elapsed time of just over 27 hours.


----------



## siadwell (3 May 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> Well what a lovely day for a ride around the Isle of Wight, busiest I've ever seen the randonnee in 15 years of doing it.


Just short of 2,900 people took part according to the Wayfarers' Facebook page.
Did you see the boy who rode the 100km route with his parents? He was 6!


----------



## Dave Davenport (3 May 2016)

siadwell said:


> Just short of 2,900 people took part according to the Wayfarers' Facebook page.
> Did you see the boy who rode the 100km route with his parents? He was 6!


Yep, very impressive.


----------

